# My 8 Week Experience log with Ben Pakulski's MI40



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi guys

I going to be creating a log of my progress and review of this program created by Ben Pakulski's

I thought I try low volume high frequency training. Basically it requires that I hit everything twice a week, with 3 sets per body part (6 for back). I had been looking for a change up, something to shock the body for a bit, and then get back to my normal training.

I spent quite some time in finding a program that will be well suited for me and doing quite a bit of reading about MI40, and have been viewing reviews from Ben for quite some time. The man seems to really know his stuff and in particular how the muscles work, making the most through an efficient range of motion, creating the most tension possible in the muscle and in essence making them grow!

This log will just be an "experience" log. Letting you know how I feel, and how the workouts are over all.

*So depending on if anyone is interested I will be updating this log (good for anyone looking at this routine).*

I have already completed the "primer" section of the routine and will update later

khani3


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Will follow this mate.

Watch all the vids from that program the other night.


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Today I started my first official day of the 40 day program however I going to give a brief overview of the initial 10 days "primer" section which I have now completed.

Initial thoughts:

Program is quite intense and requires a lot of input, I would not recommend for a beginner and also someone who take away their pride in the gym, will explain in a bit?. I had to reorder my recovery supplements! I am hoping to get the biggest gains of my life during this program!

Going though the program I had to order certain recovery products which I know a lot of people in these forums have previously stated are a waste of money but I thought if I going to do this, then let's do it as advised, although there some optional supplements which I have not really bothered with.

The first week is getting used to the idea of concentration and tension in the muscle, it's completely different to how I've been training and weight goes down significantly. (e.g. my bench press went from 2 reps at 120kg) to max 60kg 8 reps. Apparently this will happen for the first two weeks and then you should be able re adjust once you get the actual point and form for the reps (we will see!!)

The first 10 days are more or less getting the idea of tension into your workout and ensuring you get the movement correct which I kind understand while doing the program. It makes a huge difference, I been training for over 15 years and this for me has been a whole new aspect to bodybuilding (in theory I knew about this but never actually implemented this style of training).

I hear bodybuilders say it is not about the weight, but yet lift high weight with no form whatsoever; however this program literally is not about the weight. This is about increasing tensions with techniques called "Intensions" (Ben's word).

In regards to the actual workout, I am much sorer than any other program I have followed. And I kind of understand why recovery is emphasized so much.

Now that I have finished the warm up week I am ready for the 40 days. If it's going to be anything like the 10 days "primer" session then this is going to be a long 40 days!!!!

I will try to keep this updated as much as I can


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Will follow this mate.
> 
> Watch all the vids from that program the other night.


Cool, The videos are indeed good, they give a different technique to training


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

I thought of some other things I forgot to mention about the program

The program itself is quite demanding in many ways:

1)	Time - Its 5 day a week and each session taking around an hour, although lifting time in the gym should be around 40min per session. CV has also been mentioned on the off days and shorter sessions on certain training days. In total I say around 7 - 8 hours a week needed which will require high loading on the body so recovery is key! Some additional time is also time needed in preparing.

2)	Body effort (Intensity) - It requires high demand from the body. Intensity is above other programs I have used or seen. It states that you should be able to gain twice the amount from other programs and I say the reason is it requires twice the intensity than any other program!

3)	Cost - apart from the actual cost of the program, you are required to purchase certain supplements which are optional but required for recovery and making the optimal use of this program. The theory behind it is the fact that you will be draining your body highly so you will need to be able to recover quickly (very hard for us natty trainers).

Khani3


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In.

Interested to see how this works out for you, see plenty of M140 stuff around the web but never actually follow it.

Any starting pics, and are you natty?

Edit - saw you are natty.


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> In.
> 
> Interested to see how this works out for you, see plenty of M140 stuff around the web but never actually follow it.
> 
> ...


On Friday 10th January 2014 before the 40 day program:

Weight: 78.2Kg

I will try to get the rest of my measurements done this weekend!

Not really a picture person :blush: .

I will take pictures now that you have mentioned it, good to keep a veiw on progress.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

khani3 said:


> On Friday 10th January 2014 before the 40 day program:
> 
> Weight: 78.2Kg
> 
> ...


Good plan mate, picture says a 1000 words..... So they say.

Good luck :beer:


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Good plan mate, picture says a 1000 words..... So they say.
> 
> Good luck :beer:


Thanks


----------



## Rhyst21 (Dec 15, 2010)

I see your over 2 weeks into this program now, Just wondering how you are finding it?

Was gonna give it a try myself before I start my cut.


----------



## NX1977 (Jun 7, 2014)

Just come across MI40 via an email from Alain Gonzalez.

How did you find this?


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

khani3 said:


> Thanks


Hi mate what happened with this did you finalise it??


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

Subbed for this


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

I kept a log while doing this and will upload tonight as I have now finished my first round of 40 days

Aside from the food timings I kept everything else the same.

Number of reasons I could not eat the macros as the stated time frame, although the total amount consumed in one given day was around the same.

*I will be starting my second round of 40 days next week so will continue with the log (and will prepare to ensure I eat macros based on the timing stated)*


----------



## boon808 (Jun 23, 2012)

In for this one.

But the videos for this MI40 by Pakulski are ****ing painful to watch!


----------

